# Eeek! Bikini body needed!



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey all,

In exactly 5 weeks today I go on holiday and really want to lose as much fat as possible by then so I feel a bit less self-conscious in my bikini.

Obviously clean eating is a must so how does the below look:

Breakfast:

125g banana & 2 scoops whey

Snack:

150g cottage cheese, 50g blueberries & 10g walnuts OR

2 slices of chicken breast & 20g PB

Lunch: Salad with either

½ tin of tuna, 50g avocado & 100g cottage cheese OR

100g corned beef & 50g avocado OR

200g chicken OR

100g prawns, 50g avocado & 50g Quark

Snack:

2 eggs & 1 slice of chicken breast OR

100g beef

Dinner:

Curry - ½ tbsp curry paste, 3 spring onions, ½ pepper, 200g chicken, 50g Quark, 1 portion of broccoli & 1 portion of green beans OR

140g salmon, 50g Quark, 1 portion of broccoli & 1 portion of green beans

I'll be working out 5 times a week too:

Mon: Tabata HIIT

Tues: Legs & Abs

Weds: Chest, Shoulders & Tri's

Thurs: Tabata HIIT & Abs

Friday: Back & Bi's

Any comments?

Not sure if I'm eating enough as the above normally comes out around 1200 cals, 140g protein, 50g carbs, 50g fat. I'm 5'6, 140lbs and if my Weight Watchers scales are right, around 28% BF


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill check with my missis and see what macros she uses.

your diet looks good tbh


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks pretty good. I personally would avoid any fruit. If you want the carbs still then go for porridge made with water. Fruit = sugar = not good for fat loss


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just_Bob said:


> Looks pretty good. I personally would avoid any fruit. If you want the carbs still then go for porridge made with water. Fruit = sugar = not good for fat loss


this only time i eat fruit is post workout


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ill check with my missis and see what macros she uses.
> 
> your diet looks good tbh


Thanks - that would be a real help


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yeah - I get up, take some BCAA's and then do my workout (only time I really have to train) so the protein and banana is my post workout meal.


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

pickle21 said:


> Oh yeah - I get up, take some BCAA's and then do my workout (only time I really have to train) so the protein and banana is my post workout meal.


In that case the fruit is fine ignore my previous comment! Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

working out morning is awesome fasted!

did you plan ur diet yourself?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

looks bang on to me drink a ton of water too drinking more means u hold less:clap:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Diet looks ok for someone your size,

Only thing i would change is the banana in the morning and the blueberries as a a snack,

Both are healthy foods of course but both are also fast digesting carbs, fast digesting=blood sugar spike=insulin spike=zero fat loss.

If you really need the fruits limit them to post workout.

Or alternatively cut them completely and have oatmeal/porridge in the morning for your 50g carbs.

To be fair thats just kinda nit picking as overall its a good diet.

Have you considered zero carbs seen as the holiday is quite soon? the brocolli and green beans would stil be ok though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Diet looks ok for someone your size,
> 
> Only thing i would change is the banana in the morning and the blueberries as a a snack,
> 
> ...


ye i agree on the fruit but the banana post workout if i was nit picking i would switch to pineapple lol.

she could change a few things about and go keto.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Yeah i sorted the diet myself but searched the internet for the best macros to follow etc.

Oh yes, I drink lots of water and take a lot of toilet breaks LOL.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah i sorted the diet myself but searched the internet for the best macros to follow etc.
> 
> Oh yes, I drink lots of water and take a lot of toilet breaks LOL.


to be fair its the best researched diet i have seen on here in ages lol.

what do u use supplement wise?

plenty of water as u say plus vitamin c 3000mg+ ED would help with water loss


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> to be fair its the best researched diet i have seen on here in ages lol.
> 
> what do u use supplement wise?
> 
> plenty of water as u say plus vitamin c 3000mg+ ED would help with water loss


Thanks!

As for supps all I take is BCAA first thing before workout. Glutamine after workout in my shake. Then I take a multi vitamin with my lunch.

As for keto- I have looked into it but not sure I'd be able to stick to zero carbs....


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't listen to this broscience, fruit should be included in any bodybuilding diet, a calorie surplus will make you fat, not sugar.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Try some light supplements too - an ECA stack will do you well for 3 weeks or so, and you'll see some extra losses. Every little helps, right?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

bumont said:


> Don't listen to this broscience, fruit should be included in any bodybuilding diet, a calorie surplus will make you fat, not sugar.


This ^ its like the 80's in here


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Try some light supplements too - an ECA stack will do you well for 3 weeks or so, and you'll see some extra losses. Every little helps, right?


Since when has ephedrine been a light supplement?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldn't believe those scales though - 28% seems awfully high for your height and weight. Calipers are more accurate, those type of scales are usually wildly out.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

bobbydrake said:


> I wouldn't believe those scales though - 28% seems awfully high for your height and weight. Calipers are more accurate, those type of scales are usually wildly out.


Yeah I don't really trust them either so tend to go by how my clothes fit and what I look like in the mirror.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun. Id tend to agree that the scales arent that accurate, at that height and weight, possibly a little out on bf %.

Also, have you tried steady state fasted cardio at all? Sometimes that can work better for some people than the HIIT, or one session of one, and one of another if possible?

And yep, diet seems good, so the only thing I would possibly look at is a slight increase in cardio, again is possible. Could you add in any evening sessions for your weights, so just doing fasted cardio in the morning?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Since when does sugar not make you fat? keeks knows coz she's practising what she preaches


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hi hun. Id tend to agree that the scales arent that accurate, at that height and weight, possibly a little out on bf %.
> 
> Also, have you tried steady state fasted cardio at all? Sometimes that can work better for some people than the HIIT, or one session of one, and one of another if possible?
> 
> And yep, diet seems good, so the only thing I would possibly look at is a slight increase in cardio, again is possible. Could you add in any evening sessions for your weights, so just doing fasted cardio in the morning?


Hi Keeks,

Yeah I have actually just started to add about 20-30 mins steady state cardio after my 2 HIIT sessions and I have thought about maybe adding an extra cardio session on a Saturday morning.

As for working out in the evening - I have tried that before and to be honest, after getting in from work I find that I just don't have the same drive and energy as I do first thing in the morning...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Hi Keeks,
> 
> Yeah I have actually just started to add about 20-30 mins steady state cardio after my 2 HIIT sessions and I have thought about maybe adding an extra cardio session on a Saturday morning.
> 
> As for working out in the evening - I have tried that before and to be honest, after getting in from work I find that I just don't have the same drive and energy as I do first thing in the morning...


Lol, well better to do it in the morning then when you've got that extra push, will make more of your workout.

Thats good to add more fasted cardio in, and as your diets good anyway, think the extra cardio will help get you where you want.

:thumb:


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

People who say dont worry about eating sugar and think that all carvs are created equal are ignoring peoples insulin sensitivity/resistence. Some people can get lean following IIFYM some people cant


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Try some light supplements too - an ECA stack will do you well for 3 weeks or so, and you'll see some extra losses. Every little helps, right?


You should be banned for that, "light supplement" ROFL.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

My input would be,

DIET:

Just leave it pretty much how it is, concentrate more on not cheating what you've stated and drinking plenty of water and stop using sauces on meals.

CARDIO:

Add (if possible) 2-3 fasted cardio in morning within 30 minutes of waking, have a whey shake and strong straight black coffee prior to doing so.

WEIGHTS:

Sack off all isolation movements and purely do compounds (deadlifts, squats etc.) with limited recovery periods (stopwatch 30 seconds). Workout intensely should be your main goal. No pit-stops to chat to friends etc, you can do this before / after in changing rooms whatever, or after your holiday.

Note: Never use scales... take pictures in same lightning every week for the 5 weeks and all body part measurements at the start (now) and after 5 weeks.


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Geonix said:


> You should be banned for that, "light supplement" ROFL.


Meh. I couldn't really feel it. Used the chesteze home brew version and gave up after 2 weeks as didn't seem to touch me.

Nice hostility, though.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

pickle21 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> In exactly 5 weeks today I go on holiday and really want to lose as much fat as possible by then so I feel a bit less self-conscious in my bikini.
> 
> ...


snacks?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

bumont said:


> Don't listen to this broscience, fruit should be included in any bodybuilding diet, a calorie surplus will make you fat, not sugar.


This^

But on a another note; we're guna need pics


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

MutantX said:


> This ^ its like the 80's in here


HahA


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Just_Bob said:


> People who say dont worry about eating sugar and think that all carvs are created equal are ignoring peoples insulin sensitivity/resistence. Some people can get lean following IIFYM some people cant


This is only relevant to fat/untrained individuals

Someone that lifts/does HIIT doesn't need to be concerned with insulin sensitivity


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> This is only relevant to fat/untrained individuals
> 
> Someone that lifts/does HIIT doesn't need to be concerned with insulin sensitivity


What a stupid thing to say


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Just_Bob said:


> What a stupid thing to say


No, a stupid thing to say is not to eat fruits because it will make u fat :whistling:


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> No, a stupid thing to say is not to eat fruits because it will make u fat :whistling:


Where did i say it would mke you fat i said there are better carb choices for far loss.

You sayin insulin resistance only effects fat untrained people is like saying being diabetic only effects fat untrained people.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

@Ginger Ben texted me earlier saying he wanted to get in shape so came in here expecting this to be his new journal based on name of it! 

Anyway, i'd go with what @Keeks says!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

@Just_Bob

Fruits do not produce more insulin than say oats, they just produce it faster. Acute hormone fluxuations do not effect net changes in body composition. If you want to control insulin train harder and with more volume.

Aka sugar is fine other than in excessive (and continously) amounts of fructose


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

D9S4 said:


> @Just_Bob
> 
> Fruits do not produce more insulin than say oats, they just produce it faster. Acute hormone fluxuations do not effect net changes in body composition. If you want to control insulin train harder and with more volume.
> 
> Aka sugar is fine other than in excessive (and continously) amounts of fructose


I couldnt agree more


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies- they are very helpful.

I'll take some pictures and measurements tonight and follow the diet plan I put in the first post and see how I get on for a couple of weeks. I'll also try to add in some more fasted cardio and try extra extra hard not call out any Dominos takeaways!!

Fingers crossed i'll see some good results to keep me motivated and on track


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

BigRedSwitch said:


> Meh. I couldn't really feel it. Used the chesteze home brew version and gave up after 2 weeks as didn't seem to touch me.
> 
> Nice hostility, though.


If your using ephedrine and you don't "feel anything really" , it's underdosed or not even. Ephedrine is an amazing drug for fat loss if dosed and used correctly but also very dangerous and illegal obviously.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks for all your replies- they are very helpful.
> 
> I'll take some pictures and measurements tonight and follow the diet plan I put in the first post and see how I get on for a couple of weeks. I'll also try to add in some more fasted cardio and try extra extra hard not call out any Dominos takeaways!!
> 
> Fingers crossed i'll see some good results to keep me motivated and on track


Just stick 100% to your diet, don't go anything off it for these 5 weeks, hard-work will pay off  helped some girl i know before and she was so pleased she brought me back some nice pressies without telling me  !


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

pickle21 said:


> Thanks for all your replies- they are very helpful.
> 
> I'll take some pictures and measurements tonight and follow the diet plan I put in the first post and see how I get on for a couple of weeks. I'll also try to add in some more fasted cardio and try extra extra hard not call out any Dominos takeaways!!
> 
> Fingers crossed i'll see some good results to keep me motivated and on track


your diet looks pretty on point- what i will say though is how much do you weigh? i know 1200 cals is quite low- even katy and rxqueenie eat more than that on here and they are pretty small (in the weight sense)

Have you looked at your BMR?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

sounds like you got it all sorted good luck... :thumb:


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I bet pics go up and there's nothing to worry about ...not to say it won't he worthwhile putting in the extra work, but be confident within and enjoy your holiday ;0)


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> your diet looks pretty on point- what i will say though is how much do you weigh? i know 1200 cals is quite low- even katy and rxqueenie eat more than that on here and they are pretty small (in the weight sense)
> 
> Have you looked at your BMR?


Hey MunchieBites,

I'm 5'6 and 140lbs. I have tried to work out my BMR but there are so many ways its a little confusing. In the end I used Layne's Nortons method of 140lbs x 14 for a endomorph (which I think I am?) so 1960.....

I do think i should be eating more but I do find it difficult to afford more food and fit it in.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

pickle21 said:


> Hey MunchieBites,
> 
> I'm 5'6 and 140lbs. I have tried to work out my BMR but there are so many ways its a little confusing. In the end I used Layne's Nortons method of 140lbs x 14 for a endomorph (which I think I am?) so 1960.....
> 
> I do think i should be eating more but I do find it difficult to afford more food and fit it in.


completely see where you are coming from however its better to subtract 500 from that figure, then if your weight doesnt move you have somewhere to go.

I did the same when i started i cut everything and then when my weight loss stalled i had no where to go so had to really look at my diet.- i would start out at 1500 a day and see how you go- add in good fats to make up the kcals without you have to much down another chicken


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

MunchieBites said:



> completely see where you are coming from however its better to subtract 500 from that figure, then if your weight doesnt move you have somewhere to go.
> 
> I did the same when i started i cut everything and then when my weight loss stalled i had no where to go so had to really look at my diet.- i would start out at 1500 a day and see how you go- add in good fats to make up the kcals without you have to much down another chicken


That is a very good point, thank you.

I'll try to add an extra 200-300 calories - maybe I can drizzle EV00 on my salads as i normally have these dry and I can always add a few more walnuts to my cottage cheese combo!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Being you haven't put in your age, weight, height, activity levels including job it could be fine, or probably as it looks to me, 1200 calories is *too* low. I hate diets that are that low in calories - less doesn't mean more weight loss, often much less.


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Being you haven't put in your age, weight, height, activity levels including job it could be fine, or probably as it looks to me, 1200 calories is *too* low. I hate diets that are that low in calories - less doesn't mean more weight loss, often much less.


I do think 1200 is probably too low as I've tried to cut fat on a similar calorie before and although I did lose weight it wasn't a huge amount.

I'm 27 years old on June 21st, 5 foot 6 inches tall, weigh 140 lbs, most of my fat is carried around my belly, butt and thighs and I have a desk job so very little activity at work but I do work out 5 days a week as intensely as I can - always end up bright red in the face and dripping with sweat!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Personally based on your weight/age/height etc would aim at around 1700-1800 calories. I like my guys I coach to have high protein, moderate fats and carbs, perhaps 800-900 cals protein, the rest split evenly between fats and carb. At that amount, coupled with weights and a little cardio (I like HIIT, 2.5 min warm up, 30 second sprint, 60 SSCV and repeat 6 times with 2 min cool down) 3-4x a week should get you around 5-6lb weight loss a week as a very rough guestimate  ))


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Personally based on your weight/age/height etc would aim at around 1700-1800 calories. I like my guys I coach to have high protein, moderate fats and carbs, perhaps 800-900 cals protein, the rest split evenly between fats and carb. At that amount, coupled with weights and a little cardio (I like HIIT, 2.5 min warm up, 30 second sprint, 60 SSCV and repeat 6 times with 2 min cool down) 3-4x a week should get you around 5-6lb weight loss a week as a very rough guestimate  ))


Oh wow! Thank you - that is really helpful.

I'm currently doing tabata HIIT so 20 secs on, 10 sec off but will try your HIIT routine too.

I'll also look at upping my calories and trying to up my protein which I find hard due to lack of money LOL.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

pickle21 said:


> Oh wow! Thank you - that is really helpful.
> 
> I'm currently doing tabata HIIT so 20 secs on, 10 sec off but will try your HIIT routine too.
> 
> I'll also look at upping my calories and trying to up my protein which I find hard due to lack of money LOL.


tuna is pretty cheap- eggs too ( i eat a lot of eggs  )

quark is yum with osme whey powder thrown in for a nice dessert- lots of protein


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

You can lower the protein amounts down and up the carbs in its place - as long as you have at least 1g/lb (ideally IMO at least 1.5g/lb) you should be fine.

Remember 1g protein is 4 cals, same with carbs.

Use www.myfitnesspal.com to calculate your daily intake - keeps things simple and works on PC's and also there is iPhone/Android versions of it too  ))


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Watch this on HIIT:


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> tuna is pretty cheap- eggs too ( i eat a lot of eggs  )
> 
> quark is yum with osme whey powder thrown in for a nice dessert- lots of protein


Oh yes - I do like tuna and eggs and there are cheap so I can definitely up those 

I do like Quark too and have thought about mixing whey powder into it but i thought it would come out a little funny - like lumpy and powdery or something LOL. I might try it though and I have seen people make ice cream with it too....



Papa Lazarou said:


> You can lower the protein amounts down and up the carbs in its place - as long as you have at least 1g/lb (ideally IMO at least 1.5g/lb) you should be fine.
> 
> Remember 1g protein is 4 cals, same with carbs.
> 
> Use www.myfitnesspal.com to calculate your daily intake - keeps things simple and works on PC's and also there is iPhone/Android versions of it too  ))


Thank you - I'll definitely check out downloading the app to my iphone - i'm using an excel spread sheet at the mo which is not the easiest or fastest thing to update!


----------

